# My Latest detail (Purple Mercedes)



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

Just thought id throw up a link to my latest job/project.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1085845#post1085845


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks well.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice job! =)


----------

